# "Rattlesnakes & Redfish"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Redfish action can't get any better and we're anticipating Trout fishing to go "strong" as we continue to cool down. Along with passing cool fronts, bait migration from the far reaches of the upper tributaries and marshes should find Trout schooling up for the harvest. It's been a helacious schedule down here with guests from all over the State; Tv crews; and, Texas Country artists all taking advantage of the "best" Coastal combinations found anywhere. We've just finished up our 6th episode of Castaway TV and it's loaded from one end to the other with the full rundown on everything from fishing action, Teal, alligator, and the opener of the S. Zone Texas Dove Season.

We welcomed in Animal Planet's new hit show Rattlesnake Republic last night and we're looking forward to an action packed adventure with the boys today.

Stay Tuned

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868*
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*"That's A Cut & A Wrap"*

Well, we're on the fast track for a wrap up to the Texas Alligator Season. Teal Season was put to bed on Sunday and the end to Texas Alligator hunting is right around the corner come Friday.

It's been a "wide open" Baja style season with a great effort on everyone's part to make it the huge success that it has been. We managed to "hit one out of the park" for the crew from Animal Planet's Rattlesnake Republic show. Keep an eye out for 6 fresh new episodes which are currently in development. Special thanks to Capt. Jake; Capt. James; Capt. Cory; Capt. Kevin; Capt. Doug; my partner and always loving wife Wendi; and, everyone associate with the lodge as well as our sponsors for helping us to surpass our intended goals for this year.

Shawn & Robert, characters in the series were some salt of the earth guys and we hit it off. The crew members were an absolute pleasure to work with. These guys were top notch, well trained, polite, respectful, and talented in their art form.

So keep an eye out for Episode 7 of Castaway TV where we'll recap the goins on here at the lodge and look for Killin N Grillin on Pursuit Channel #608 at 5:30 on Tuesdays along with new episodes of Rattlesnake Republic on Animal Planet.

Have a great week and come see us when you get a chance!

Capt. Kris Kelley


----------

